# 10 reasons to get high in '09!



## NorCalHal (Feb 3, 2009)

This is for you POTUS!

This is from NORML's website. See POTUS, folks are doing something and things are GOING to change man!

By [ , NORML Board Member


Okay, it is only February 1st, and more people this year have already died from peanut butter than pot.
Seriously, when you think about what has crossed the pages of our nation&#8217;s conscience in the past month, you have to wonder why we are all not getting high.
With _thanks_ to Michael Phelps, I have ten good reasons to believe drug law reform will &#8216;take&#8217; this year. Here is _why_.
*Number One: The President*
First of all, we elected a President who has admitted inhaling, and whose half brother just got arrested in Kenya for possession of marijuana. Growing up in urban Chicago, and having come from Hawaii, home of &#8216;Maui Waui,&#8217; we have a man in the oval office that has an herbal background.
I am therefore not intimidated that, on his third day in office, while he was working on a nationwide economic stimulus package, some renegade prosecutors raided a medical dispensary in California. Those ugly efforts will cease soon enough. I am encouraged by President Obama&#8217;s prior public statements that such raids are counterproductive and provide illusory answers to real problems.
*Number Two: The Medicine*
Just as I was exploring the placement of my mom into an assisted living facility for early stage Alzheimer&#8217;s patients, I see a study released by Ohio State University this month. The research is indicating that marijuana has some potential capacity to reduce brain inflammation, which plays a role in Alzheimer&#8217;s. Mom, those brownies might taste differently next week.
While evidence showing the benefits of marijuana in multiple sclerosis cases has been advancing significantly, work in Alzheimer&#8217;s disease is still in its infancy. Still, another recent study performed at the Scripps Research Institute in California found that THC, the active ingredient in marijuana, inhibits the formation of a brain plaque that is a hallmark of Alzheimer&#8217;s disease.
*Number Three: The Politics*
If you light up a joint while walking down High Street in Medford, Massachusetts, not much is likely to happen to you. As of Jan. 2, Massachusetts became one of 12 states that have decriminalized marijuana possession to some extent. The new civil penalties for possession of less than 1 ounce include a $100 fine and forfeiture of one&#8217;s stash for those over 18 years of age. Minors will receive the same fine and be required to attend drug education classes.
In city after city, and state after state, once silent minorities are becoming vocal majorities and voting to enact legislation freeing marijuana from unjust law enforcement. When given the chance, we are winning the war against prohibition. Legislators in Michigan, Connecticut and even Florida are starting to re-introduce bills to lower penalties for pot. The whirlwind is commencing; just ask anyone in a dorm room within a wave of the White House after the inauguration.
*Number Four: The Media*
Marijuana has gone mainstream. Media outlets are no longer hiding in the shadows afraid to produce honest reports about the culture of marijuana. We are less likely to see commercials of pot smokers having their brains grilled in a frying pan. We are more likely to view legitimate programming which produces truths rather than trash about your stash.
One such report was featured on NBC news last week, a snippet of an hour long production on MSNBC entitled ,&#8217; which captures a growing American spirit.
*Number Five: The Public*
Even the Department of Health has said that 95 million Americans have over the age of 21 have tried marijuana at least once. Everyone except Bill Clinton has inhaled. The anti drug warriors have a hard time explaining to the average adult in the 21st century that millions of Americans are wrong when they light up every day.
It is normal to smoke pot. The vast amount of marijuana users today are parents choosing to calm down instead of liquor up, not just kids, looking to get high after class. Of course, they are too, adults treating arthritis, patients using it for multiple sclerosis, or people with HIV fighting a wasting syndrome. Pot smokers cross ethnic, sociological, and economic boundaries.
*Number Six: The Celebrities*
There is a lot of reason to hate the celebrity culture, paparazzi, and people who get their daily pulp from finding out where Brittany Spears went shopping. As more media types get busted with pot, the less newsworthy it becomes. The public could care less. An arrest for pot is not a career-ending event. As I finish this piece and send it off for distribution, I am watching Snoop Doggy Dogg being interviewed on ESPN for the NFL Countdown to the Super Bowl. It does not seem to have hurt him. And guess what Michael Phelps got caught doing this weekend? Toking off a bong!
Macauley Culkin, Bud Bundy, Willie Nelson, Art Garfunkel, and Al Gore&#8217;s son also make the High Subscription List. So do Allen Iverson, Matthew McConaughey, Whitney Houston, Oliver Stone, and even Queen Latifah. All have posted bail for pot. They are not doing too badly for themselves. Go visitCelebstoner for more prime examples of the intersection of celebrity and cannabis.
*Number Seven: The Growers*
In speaking out against rescheduling marijuana so as to remove it from its classification as dangerous, the most significant point that the Office of Drug Control Policy makes is that today&#8217;s weed &#8216;is not your grandfather&#8217;s pot.&#8217;
_Exactly_! It is not, but they miss the mark when they say today&#8217;s pot is &#8216;stronger.&#8217;
Today&#8217;s pot is also cleaner, safer, and healthier to consume. From vaporizers to hydroponic labs, the marijuana grown and consumed today is more precisely cultivated, carefully processed, and lovingly manicured then the mold-encased, dried-out weed we grew up on decades ago. That pot was often delivered to Americans from overseas after being buried in the dark, musky cargo hulls of ships for weeks at a time.
Now that Americans grow our own marijuana at home, we do not hear stories on a daily basis about people smoking rat poison or buying oregano. We have returned to the roots of our forefathers, lest we forget that George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and James Madison all grew hemp. They did not turn out too bad, either. Today&#8217;s pot growers are the new revolutionary farmers.
*
Number Eight: The Police and Jails*
Sadly, the criminal justice system in America is teeming with serious crimes and violence against Americans. A Department of Homeland Security must necessarily focus on threats from abroad. From drive-by shootings to corporate white collar crime, the jails in our country are simply not capable of housing all those who should arguably be locked up. So law enforcement has to prioritize. Building jails and keeping people in prisons costs more money than communities can afford. Pot smokers are the residual beneficiaries.
The necessities of twenty first century law enforcement have reduced pot to secondary priorities. More and more cities are encouraging cops to treat simple pot possession as a civil traffic infraction and just write a ticket. As those progressive initiatives take hold, pot prosecutions will diminish and pot users will be treated more fairly.
*Number Nine: The Non Profits*
The wealth of non profit organizations advocating drug law reform is growing exponentially. We are not just NORML anymore. Benefactors like Peter Lewis and George Soros have underwritten drug reform movements the way Hugh Hefner once helped NORML. , the Number Ten: The Internet[/B]
There is no better way to end this column then to point towards the awesome power of networking to generate partnerships for the common good. Overnight, hundreds of thousands of reformers can be linked for a specific goal, a targeted protest, or unified voice to speak out for or against a new law or proposed regulation.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 3, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> This is for you POTUS!
> 
> This is from NORML's website. See POTUS, folks are doing something and things are GOING to change man!


I appreciate your enthusiasm.

My desire is for Marijuana to be legal for anyone above the age of 18 to enjoy.

Everyone keeps yelling that it should be legal.

It stays illegal.

I'll celebrate when we win. I've heard "It's getting better" for almost a half century of prohibition.

I no longer believe it. I think it's wishful thinking and babble put out to mollify the people who wish it to be legal.

My message to the law makers:

"Quit Screwing Around and Make It Legal"

Federally legal for anyone above the age of 18.

Anything less and it's just the same old crap they've been feeding us since the invention of the tax stamp.

I would like to see it legal before my great grand-children die of old age.

So far, I hear a lot of talk. I hear a bunch of promises.

And the Federal Government of the USA has it STILL illegal.

Thanks for the thoughts tho'.

StoneyBud.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah im also getting tired of waiting. Thats why im a little confused that u want to wait till 2010 to send a letter to the pres.....how about 4/20 this year. And also i think if we all group together and go on regular mj marchez say through D.C. we cannot be ignored.........i got the time.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 3, 2009)

Great Post Norcal I Hope It Becomes Legal Soon Gonna Start A Bud Shop Name It Kindbud Grow And Bud Shop Lol


----------



## Piperson (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea! It should be legalized and regulated just like alc. and tobaco. I've been waiting since the late sixties for the prohibition to end. Maybe Obama will do the right thing and legalize it. If it's not done during this president's term, I think I'll move to Jamaica.:hubba:


----------



## POTUS (Feb 3, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> Yeah im also getting tired of waiting. Thats why im a little confused that u want to wait till 2010 to send a letter to the pres.....how about 4/20 this year. And also i think if we all group together and go on regular mj marchez say through D.C. we cannot be ignored.........i got the time.


I sure appreciate your thoughts on it, but the word has already gone out. If we change the rules now, then someone will change them again next month. It will turn into a cluster fluck again.

The date of January 20th, 2010 has been chosen.

Prepare it. Spread the word. Tell everyone who might even give a fluck just a bit. Let's do it right this time.

That was January 20th, 2010.

That's the day you mail your letters. Any time that day.

The media will grab it like candy. The first million will get their attention.

The 5th million will really get them discussing it.

When it reaches 20 million, it will cause change.

Help make it past 20 million.

Work at it until January 20th, 2010.

Starting Now


----------



## 7thG (Feb 4, 2009)

I understand POTUS. Hopefully this grow hobbie will improve my patience problem.lol. Im gonna write mine stoned and make a bunch of mj doodles.jk


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah i read this earlier on the norml site,good looks on bringing it to the community.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 4, 2009)

to qoute norcal,"Okay, it is only February 1st, and more people this year have already died from peanut butter than pot." Here is a list of Annual Causes of Death in the United States:
Annual Causes of Death in the United States
Tobacco 	435,000
Poor Diet and Physical Inactivity 	365,000
Alcohol 	85,000 
Microbial Agents 	75,000
Toxic Agents 	55,000
Motor Vehicle Crashes 	26,347
Adverse Reactions to Prescription Drugs 	32,000
Suicide 	30,622
Incidents Involving Firearms 	29,000
Homicide 	20,308
Sexual Behaviors 	20,000
All Illicit Drug Use, Direct and Indirect 	17,000
Non-Steroidal Anti-Inflammatory Drugs Such As Aspirin 	7,600
Marijuana 	0
l
Dang you have more of a chance of death by taking aspirin than weed and they both cure the common headache...I think i'll stick with weed!


----------



## 7thG (Feb 4, 2009)

you would think that in itself would be enough of an argument. however everything in the US is about money.......EVERYTHING. so as soon as someone can convince the gov that legalizing mj will make them money......which seems to be soon.....well lets just say they'll take it under consideration


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 4, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> Yeah im also getting tired of waiting. Thats why im a little confused that u want to wait till 2010 to send a letter to the pres.....how about 4/20 this year. And also i think if we all group together and go on regular mj marchez say through D.C. we cannot be ignored.........i got the time.


no offense,but the 4/20 thing is a little overrated imo.if we continue to try and make this look like a club where there is a "secret code" or that certain things have special meanings,then imo it looks a little bit childish.in the end we just smoke to get high.i dont know,maybe im alone here.but when it comes to getting high thats exactly it,im getting high and thats all there is to it.no special ritual before a session or waiting 20 more minutes just to clear my head on a man made time scale.no thanks.in the end all this 420 stuff IMO is just another sale to be made and another way to clarify that you smoke marijuana.i mean i am in my mid 20's and i stopped wearing t shirts with wanna be witty slogans and pot references when i got smart about smoking in high school.in high school your just trying to be cool anyways when all it does is draw attention right to you which of course is not a good thing for then or now.think when you get pulled over or an officer comes by to question you about a neighbor and your wearing your best shirt that says"F***Milk Got Pot?" your more than likely asking for it and will probably recieve it.maybe when its legal ill wear my shirts that say "I SMOKE WEED" or whatevers clever.but by then the whole glamour of marijuana will fade and noone will care except for the hardcore heads.so in the end if your the only one that cares what your shirt says(in response to this by saying you dont care what people think and your not trying to wear shirts,stickers,labels for anyone elses benefit then go buy a white t shirt and write i smoke weed with a sharpe and save yourself some loot.last rant...the quicker people start acting like they got some sense,maybe we can finally ban this "stoner" image everyone has about us and get some respect.one last thing,i love marijuana,i smoke with friends on 4/20 and i never time myself but if i happen to be smoking and its 4:20 ill acknowledge it.
P.S.back on topic right fast,if we all sent letters on 4/20 this is what they would think.a bunch of "stoners"(remember what they think that means)wanna smoke pot legally.the term stoner to them is some lazy good for nothing "yeaaahhh dudee,letts smoke some weeed mann and be non conformist...totally radical!".you think they would listen to that?no.the whole reason we need to change the image of a recreational smoker into a good thing.with the help from upstanding citizens(scared to ruin there lives)and big name figures such as Michael Phelps we can change this.people like chong are not going to help(boy i didnt like saying this one).its sad and i love chong for his quality movies and quality pieces,but that is what there after and that is exaclty who they will not listen to due to an IMAGE factor.it relates to seeing an actor/actress do comedy all his/her life,be good at it,then 10 years down the line do a serious drama movie.most ppl will say it sucks and want nothing to do with the actor/actress anymore because of ignorance.but thats the society we live in right now.and the best thing to do is manipulate the system for our benefit until we gain enough control to do what we please.so until then we need to stay away from the childish material and keep it real,with hard facts and serious faces.because at the end of the day,when you work all day long and you come home to enjoy some marijuana and the cops bust down your door for smoking a joint it becomes very serious then.no special numbers no nothing.and when you have to fight a system that wants to prevent you from enjoying your life by smoking a "virtually" harmless plant when your suppose to be free,i dont know about you,but i stop thinking about things like blunt or bong?4:00 or 4:20?because i live in a place where i get thrown in a cell for messing with marijuana so it kinda loses its luster and starts to make me frustrated that i have to hide what i enjoy doing.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 4, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> Yeah im also getting tired of waiting. Thats why im a little confused that u want to wait till 2010 to send a letter to the pres.....how about 4/20 this year.


confused? how about it takes time to do things...a year is a pretty nice timeline for the word to get out and the whole process of rounding up enough people to make it worth while and have a better chance of success.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 4, 2009)

For the record me and POTUS already went through this about the date. I thought it would be "cool" to make it on 420 but he explained why that wouldnt work and i have his back 100%


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 4, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> Im sorry but i dont have the patience to read all that now but as far as the 420 comment goes....it only as childish as u make it. I dont smoke everytime its 420 because i never smoke when i dont want to and i always smoke when i do. But i observe that it has signifucant meaning to most. So why not make an effort to get it leagalized on that day.....yah know. I mean u quoted me the wrote a 2 page essay about **** i didnt even say dude.


yes i did quote you strictly for the 420 thing and how we need to change the image of recreational smokers to help the legalization of marijuana...if you would have READ the post then you would know that.maybe you should read the site rules also,or do you not have the patience for that either?do you grow?because that takes patience to.also reading isnt that difficult nor does it take that long to do.but it was not a bash towards you or anyone else that feels man made numbers have "significant meaning".


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 4, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> People drink every new yrs....so childish


and they also drink every thanksgiving,christmas or any other holiday for that matter.childish is not taking in what i said in the above post and then trying to reply to it.childish would also be posting something like i just quoted from you.but dont get rowdy,for i am done speaking in this thread.have a nice day man.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Feb 4, 2009)

i'm still a little confused that I have a document on my wall that says i can grow 15 marijuana plants in washington state yet the feds can treat me like like a criminal,it cost me 200 bucks for the document, i gotta wonder sometimes if I'm paying ahead of time for the meals i get during my incarceration, whats with that!! Its still all about american greed


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 4, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> No i didnt read ur post...well not all of it. Maybe next time u can do us a favor a maybe highlight the important points. But in any case, it really doesnt matter, becuz in the end i made some comments to POTUS and then u went off the deep end with ur essay...dude. I mean u obviously had a lot to get off ur chest, maybe enough to start ur own thread!



hahahaha oh man.you still comment on what you didnt read...how pathetic.also its a forum if you havent noticed...so what i did is totally acceptable.and a lot to say? maybe it takes you 20 minutes to type a sentence("ur","becuz")due to your high use of misspelled words called "shorthand" but thats not the case for everyone.in fact the average computer user should be able to type such a paragraph in no time.and the average reader should be able to read it in no time.but back to whats good here...i made a comment on 420,not you.you just happened to be the person who mentioned 420 in this thread to raise the comment posted by me.but here you are still defending the post like it was directed at you.once again,pathetic.i guess i should stop,this whole 2 minute typed paragraph might be to long for your attention span.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 4, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> Could u please elaborate a little on that for me. I wanna know more about what ur speaking of.
> 
> O yeah greed and money def what it boils down to.



i rest my case.sorry for taking the thread in a radical direction everyone.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> so as soon as someone can convince the gov that legalizing mj will make them money......which seems to be soon.....well lets just say they'll take it under consideration


once again you post something worth clarifying.

the government as of now makes more money off of marijuana being illegal.due to fines and the prison industry plus the money they make for being paid off by criminals with money to spare.lets not forget all the taxes to.if you remember if any of you reading this watched...the cnbc special where the mayor of oaksterdam i believe says he pays 600,000 in federal taxes.and he isnt the only establishment.not to mention all the petty marijuana drug dealers making there money stricltly on green buying up the world and paying taxes that way also.if it became legal of course they would tax and try to control like everything else.but think of it this way.marijuana is as easy as putting a seed in the soil and walking away.tobacco is a little more difficult to maintain,and brewing isnt for everybody either.but thats not really the point...its a good one,but not the best.if it becomes legal try taxing the guy growing his 50 plants and supplying all of his buddys and himself for cheaper than the corner store.you can not control that,and that is where they will lose the big money.granted the legalization will bring in mad taxes...probably more then it is illegal(i have a hard time swallowing that one),with the creation of jobs,new businesses* and all sorts of growth throughout the country.but i think thats what scares them.is there inability to tax the local supplier.think about it,if i grow 50 plants and sell grams for 2 dollars and the store sells them for 10 who do you think there gonna go to?especially when the stores are going to have it commercialized(not in a bad weed sort of way,but not enough attention to detail sort of way)and you have your hard earned sweat into your specific strain.on that note if it was to become legal think of all the breeders making there own crazy strains in there own time,think of what they could come up with.i mean look at what they do while its illegal,could you imagine if it was legal?were talking much higher then 50%thc ratings im sure.i dont know,but what i do know is the reason for prohibition is not strictly that the government is scared of what it can not tax,but it is one of the many reasons if not top 3.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> ok buddy u win......
> 
> why dont u elaborate on it for me then.


im not trying to win ANYTHING.just trying to make you understand that im not bashing just discussing my opinion on a FORUM.


----------



## 7thG (Feb 5, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> once again you post something worth clarifying.
> 
> the government as of now makes more money off of marijuana being illegal.due to fines and the prison industry plus the money they make for being paid off by criminals with money to spare.lets not forget all the taxes to.if you remember if any of you reading this watched...the cnbc special where the mayor of oaksterdam i believe says he pays 600,000 in federal taxes.and he isnt the only establishment.not to mention all the petty marijuana drug dealers making there money stricltly on green buying up the world and paying taxes that way also.if it became legal of course they would tax and try to control like everything else.but think of it this way.marijuana is as easy as putting a seed in the soil and walking away.tobacco is a little more difficult to maintain,and brewing isnt for everybody either.but thats not really the point...its a good one,but not the best.if it becomes legal try taxing the guy growing his 50 plants and supplying all of his buddys and himself for cheaper than the corner store.you can not control that,and that is where they will lose the big money.granted the legalization will bring in mad taxes...probably more then it is illegal(i have a hard time swallowing that one),with the creation of jobs,new businesses* and all sorts of growth throughout the country.but i think thats what scares them.is there inability to tax the local supplier.think about it,if i grow 50 plants and sell grams for 2 dollars and the store sells them for 10 who do you think there gonna go to?especially when the stores are going to have it commercialized(not in a bad weed sort of way,but not enough attention to detail sort of way)and you have your hard earned sweat into your specific strain.on that note if it was to become legal think of all the breeders making there own crazy strains in there own time,think of what they could come up with.i mean look at what they do while its illegal,could you imagine if it was legal?were talking much higher then 50%thc ratings im sure.i dont know,but what i do know is the reason for prohibition is not strictly that the government is scared of what it can not tax,but it is one of the many reasons if not top 3.


 
Yes i agree. Thats whay i said that. And yes i saw that special. What really stood out to me is the point they made about how some areas around the US that once made their income off the oil business' now r using prisons. This creates jobs. I mean prisons r a business now. One man on the special said something along the lines of, "i thought locking someone in a cage was a last resort." 80% of the people in prison were incarcerated for non violent crimes. Modern day slavery.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> im not trying to win ANYTHING.just trying to make you understand that im not bashing just discussing my opinion on a FORUM.


no doubt but ill stick with this statement.my whole intentions from the start aside from the original post i made here and the 420 one.and if i ever get angry at anything its usually the system or the fact that i can serve a mandatory 25 years for what i got going on ya dig?never at fellow smokers or growers.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> however i feel u were coming at me kinda sideways and being disrespectful with the point u were tryin to make.



thats why your suppose to read the WHOLE post


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> :argue:      :bongin:      :aok:


hahaha yes definitely


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> i'm still a little confused that I have a document on my wall that says i can grow 15 marijuana plants in washington state yet the feds can treat me like like a criminal,it cost me 200 bucks for the document, i gotta wonder sometimes if I'm paying ahead of time for the meals i get during my incarceration, whats with that!! Its still all about american greed



medical grows are legal in washington state.he paid 200 bucks for his certificate saying he can grow 15 plants.now state law says its legal to grow those 15 plants,but the feds say its nots.therefore any state police can not crash his door down for them(with new surpreme court ruling),but the feds can.the whole paying for his meals thing is rather funny,yet a cruel truth to this horrible conundrum.tax payers pay for prisoners meals,and the money he spent on the document goes right to the governments purse.


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 5, 2009)

Yall Are Prime Reason To Burn One.  Chill Out And Spark!!!!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 5, 2009)

u r both dum.

To legalize weed you have to pitch it financially to those who are really going to allow it.

Big Pharm
Big Medical
Big Insurance
Big Corrections
Big Corporate Whitey.

Good Luck!!


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> u r both dum.
> 
> To legalize weed you have to pitch it financially to those who are really going to allow it.
> 
> ...


its that kind of thought process that got us into this situation anyways.money and ignorance.and you say im dumb?also finacial isnt the only way of going about legalizing marijuana.but closed minded people are usually the ones that resort to money instead of finding a more beneficial way out.sorry but my "dumba$$" would rather change peoples minds instead of there pockets.and when you go that route the people you paid off often come back with the money to shut you down.so yeah im gonna pay off some big pharmaceutical company to stop selling there useless medicine so they can make no money to support weed.hahaha.maybe the medical and maybe the insurance but not corrections,whitey or pharmaceutical.they make to much off of it being illegal.so 2/5...yeah that works.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 5, 2009)

ur both dum for SQUABBLING.

Chill, you know what I am about silly pants.

The octopus has many arms....

Big Pharm: Global. Makes more money than you can imagine. I promise. Can you imagine the profit LOSS they would face if the truth was known worldwide about cannabis? 

Big medical: They work closely with Big Pharm. 

Big Insurance: Works in Conjunction with the first two. It is a medical market symbiosis. They all function independently and alone. Together the profits are innumerable. Also global. 

Big Corrections: Ever heard of restitution? You have to PAY for jail time. Minor oposession offenses are a cash cow. My local corrections institutions (which are privatley owned by the way) turn huge profit as well...

See a pattern forming?

PROFIT.

Convince the owners of these institutions to replace the lost quarterly earning somehow and we will be able to grow pot in our front yards. 

...And who owns these institutions?

Big Whitey.

///End Of Lesson.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

xxdjbud420xx said:
			
		

> Yall Are Prime Reason To Burn One.  Chill Out And Spark!!!!


i swear you can be new or a regular member but you all act the same....do you read much?everytime i get into it with someone on this site its the same thing.i give my opinion and they go ballistic.way to act civil and not like monkeys in a cage.i obviously stated an opinion on 420 and this guy took it the wrong way.how the hell am i the prime reason for defending myself?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

jesus christ(now this is the correct spelling for this)...you asked for it....once again i am not talking to YOU.its clearly a good thing your not trying to prove your IQ because you sure as hell cant read.if you could you would understand where i am coming from instead of making absurd statements.also,i said people go ballistic,i said YOU took it the wrong way.so maybe you should go back to school and take a course on reading and then just maybe you can see what i mean.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> so yeah im gonna pay off some big pharmaceutical company to stop selling there useless medicine so they can make no money to support weed.hahaha.


i clearly understand,just read the post this quote came off of.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> I now understand that there r people in this forum who never shut up and try to mask their immaturity with pages and pages and pages.


is that not a hit on my novels i wrote in this thread??


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 5, 2009)

7thG said:
			
		

> in any case that ish is old newz gee


Sorry to bore you...Did'nt know you study the financial pipelines whence the blood of a nation floweth...


			
				7thG said:
			
		

> I now understand that there r people in this forum who never shut up and try to mask their immaturity with pages and pages and pages. Im not in here to prove my IQ.


Word. I think I'll share what I got, instead of wasting it in my own head.


			
				7thG said:
			
		

> N i dnt spell all my wordz rite.


No! What?


			
				7thG said:
			
		

> N i dont giv finacial advise to my po.lol. Cuz i dnt giv a whaaaaaat. Im in here to learn to grow some "dank"


You got me there. Let's see the "Dank".

Now pipe down 'n lern summpin.

Pot being basically harmless is common knowledge now. Or even...OLD NEWS. 

But Alas, It's STILL Illegal. Even for medical patients there are strict guidelines and you can still get busted/Raided if you violate those guidelines.

Although it's common in my world and amongst my associates and family...it's still illegal.

Why? because money is being made off it being illegal. 

This thread has been officially hijacked by hijnx and needs some editing.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

gotta love text and public education right guys.hahahaha
i mean im no genius by any means but damn.someone said in another thread a few days ago and this isnt an exact quote "for some stoners we sure are wound up" its not so much that,if you actually read or can read(due to horrible grammer skills,once again im no genius)then you will see most of the time its just a misunderstanding.on that note im going to bed,see you guys tomorrow.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Pot being basically harmless is common knowledge now. Or even...OLD NEWS.
> 
> But Alas, It's STILL Illegal. Even for medical patients there are strict guidelines and you can still get busted/Raided if you violate those guidelines.
> 
> Why? because money is being made off it being illegal.


the facts/opinions ive been discussing since the first page homie.besides the occasional bickering of course


----------



## Icex420 (Feb 7, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Sorry to bore you...Did'nt know you study the financial pipelines whence the blood of a nation floweth...
> 
> Word. I think I'll share what I got, instead of wasting it in my own head.
> 
> ...




Har har @ Lets see the "Dank" .. pfff


----------

